# Dosage for cydectin, moxidectin horse pastes for goats?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I know I saw the info here quite recently, but I can't seem to find it now .
My unthrifty doe has hookworms that appear to be resistant to ivermectin. My vet says to get cydectin/moxidectin. I know those are in the paste horse wormers, but I can't remember how much to increase the dosage for goats. I remember it was 2x for one type and 3x for another type.
Any help?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay. I got a tube of Quest plus (moxidectin/praziquantel).
What should the dosage be for my heavily infested girl?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The vet told us to dose Quest plus at double the horse dose so it would be:
100lb goat would be treated like a 200lb horse.

That's the dosage we use when we use it. I really like Quest Plus, like you we run into a lot of resistance with Ivermectin here. Worms are terrible this year, feel like I am constantly checking eye lids and worming. 
Just remember to dose again in 10 days and if you want you can do a 3rd dose 10 days later.

I forgot to mention that they say it's not safe for pregnant does. BUT, we have used it on a doe we didn't think was pregnant and she was fine, and ended up delivering healthy triplets.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks HS!


----------

